# Joe McNally's Eulogy of Ken Regan



## Quasimodo (Dec 4, 2012)

A beautiful piece imho.

http://www.joemcnally.com/blog/2012/12/03/a-pros-pro/#more-10805


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 4, 2012)

Appropriate post, but why in the lighting forum?


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 4, 2012)

Not sure where to post it, but given that it was written by Joe McNally, and not a rumor, it was the only place I thought of. ... Sorry if that was wrong.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Dec 5, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Appropriate post, but why in the lighting forum?


My thought was because Joe McNally is such a _lighting guru_ as of late.


----------

